# Makes my cherry pop



## Madonna´s fan

Hay una canción que dice:

"Makes my panties drop
Makes my cherry pop"

No entiendo la parte de "Maked my cherry drop"

¿Alguien me ayuda?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## xqby

"To pop someone's cherry" es un eufemismo. Significa "desflorar a alguien".


----------



## Madonna´s fan

xqby said:


> "To pop someone's cherry" es un eufemismo. Significa "desflorar a alguien".


 

¿cÓMO lo pódría traducir?


----------



## ordira

Reading the rest of the lyrics makes me think it has a strong sexual connotation, that she wants to lose her virginity.  "Desflorar" works, but I'm not really sure they are in the same register. Wait for more opinions.


----------



## borgonyon

Lo único que se me ocurre es:

Pierdo mi virginidad.

Hace que pierda mi viriginidad. --> ¿Más literal?


----------



## aztlaniano

Revienta mi himen, hace que mi himen se reviente.


----------



## turi

No se... quizá a lo que se refiere es a otra cosa, ejem.. a lo mejor quiere decir que tiene una erección clitoridiana, no sé si me explico.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Idiomático

Sí, Turissa, te explicas muy bien y creo que has dado en el clavo.


----------



## Nopertenezco

borgonyon said:


> Lo único que se me ocurre es:
> 
> Pierdo mi virginidad.
> 
> Hace que pierda mi viriginidad. --> ¿Más literal?



De acuerdo



Madonna´s fan said:


> Hay una canción que dice:
> 
> "Makes my panties drop
> Makes my cherry pop"
> 
> No entiendo la parte de "Made my cherry drop"
> 
> ¿Alguien me ayuda?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Una corrección.

Saludos


----------



## UVA-Q

turissa said:


> No se... quizá a lo que se refiere es a otra cosa, ejem.. a lo mejor quiere decir que tiene una erección clitoridiana, no sé si me explico.
> 
> Saludos, t.


 

"Despiertas mi cereza"
"Mi cereza despierta"

No conozco frase hecha en español


----------



## Metztli

Madonna´s fan said:


> "Makes my panties drop
> Makes my cherry pop"
> 
> No entiendo la parte de "Make*s* my cherry drop"


 
_Makes my cherry pop_ es _se lleva mi virginidad_.

Por cierto, niños, el himen no se revienta, si no es un globo.


----------



## turi

Es que tal y cómo lo describe parece que lo hace simplemente con su mirada o presencia..., de ahí que llegase a pensar que fuera otra cosa...

En fin...


----------



## borgonyon

UVA-Q said:


> "Despiertas mi cereza"
> "Mi cereza despierta"


Muy original. No se me hubiera ocurrido. Pero creo que por ahí podría ir. De nuevo, muy creativo.


----------



## Metztli

turissa said:


> Es que tal y cómo lo describe parece que lo hace simplemente con su mirada o presencia..., de ahí que llegase a pensar que fuera otra cosa...
> 
> En fin...


 
Cierto, turissa, muy buena observación. Pero la expresión en sí, significa eso.


----------



## Naufragadf

Me da la sensación  que quiere decir que la excita muchísimo. 

"Hace que se me caigan las bragas, 
Hace que se me derrita la cosita. !

Mal ejemplo, pero  "cherry" es un eufemismo de himen y no encuentro una palabrea para vagina que suena simpático como cherry y no soez.


----------



## UVA-Q

Esperemos que algún conocedor de poesía, nos pueda ayudar, porque no se me ocurre nada que no suene soez.  

Salvo el "me derrites" pero sería completa


----------



## Metztli

Me derrite la cosita?

Se oye cursi, pero por lo menos no es de taaaaan mal gusto, digo yo.


----------



## Dlyons

ordira said:


> Reading the rest of the lyrics makes me think it has a strong sexual connotation, that she wants to lose her virginity.  "Desflorar" works, but I'm not really sure they are in the same register. Wait for more opinions.



Me rasga la tela ?


----------



## romarsan

Hace que mis muslos se separen podría ser una forma más suave de decirlo, pero no sé si cuadra con la expresión anterior "hace que se me caigan las bragas..."


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿Haces que se derrita mi cosita ou yeah?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por mi barrio diríamos "se me hace el chocho pepsicola", que ciertamente es bastante soez. Menos soez, y no tan cursi es lo que comentó Ro, "se me bajan/caen las bragas" (podemos decir "braguitas" si queremos bajar el nivel). Más bruto sería usar "mojar/empapar" en vez de caer.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## turi

Quizá "se me encharca", "se me humedece cosa mala", "me pone el chichi a cien".

Habrá maneras, ¿no, Ant?

Saludos, t.


----------



## Jaén

Naufragadf said:


> Me da la sensación que quiere decir que la excita muchísimo.
> 
> "Hace que se me caigan las bragas,
> Hace que se me derrita la cosita. !
> 
> Mal ejemplo, pero "cherry" es un eufemismo de himen y no encuentro una palabrea para vagina que suena simpático como cherry y no soez.


Pues para hacer una verdadera ensalada de frutas, te informo que en mi rancho (también en México), el eufemismo que no encuentras es "papaya".

"Hace que se me caigan las bragas, 
Hace que se me moje la papaya.

Bastante soez, por cierto, pero ya que se trata de dar opciones...

Salutti a tutti.


----------



## Naufragadf

¡Se me caen las braguitas, se me derrite la cosita, oh, yeah, baby, baby!
En vez de traductores deberíamos ser cantautores.
Es interesante como en español todas las variantes de vagina suenan ofensivas y no en inglés, ¿no?


----------



## Jaén

Naufragadf said:


> ¡Se me caen las braguitas, se me derrite la cosita, oh, yeah, baby, baby!
> En vez de traductores deberíamos ser cantautores.
> Es interesante como en español todas las variantes de vagina suenan ofensivas y no en inglés, ¿no?


 
Tal vez a nosotros, no nativos, no nos lo parezcan. Habrá que oír a algún nativo a ver qué nos cuenta.

También puede ser que a nosotros, los hombres nos parezcan menos soeces que alas mujeres. No sé, es sólo una idea.


----------



## turi

Naufragadf said:


> ¡Se me caen las braguitas, se me derrite la cosita, oh, yeah, baby, baby!
> En vez de traductores deberíamos ser cantautores.
> Es interesante como en español todas las variantes de vagina suenan ofensivas y no en inglés, ¿no?


 
No todas... "cotorrita", "chichi", "conejito", etc...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Naufragadf said:


> Es interesante como en español todas las variantes de vagina suenan ofensivas y no en inglés, ¿no?



Pues no.

En Andalucía a la vagina se le llama chocho (pronunciado "shosho"). Y también es un diminutivo cariñoso para la novia o esposa. O para las amigas. 

Claro que es una variante muy, muy local.


----------



## Idiomático

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues no.
> 
> En Andalucía a la vagina se le llama chocho (pronunciado "shosho"). Y también es un diminutivo cariñoso para la novia o esposa. O para las amigas.
> 
> Claro que es una variante muy, muy local.


 
Gracias por tu aporte, Valeria. en Puerto Rico también se usa la misma palabra, a veces _el chocho_, pero más comúnmente _la chocha.  _Ahora comprendo por qué.


----------



## aurilla

"Makes my panties drop
Makes my cherry pop"

"Me hace caer las panties / bragas
Me llena de deseos"


----------



## borgonyon

En mis años de estudiante también usábamos esa palabra. Y por la manera de hablar de los sonorenses, no era sino shosho.


----------



## jdngskbnk

Just to prove your assumption's, a link of the Urban Dictionary shows the results (Sorry guys, you have to look for the Urban Dictionary and "pop the cherry" in google to see the link, only allowed for users with >30 posts -.-)


1. -     To break the hymen, or skin barrier covering a woman's vagina, typically with a pointed object such as the penis.
    She bled for hours after he popped the cherry with his needle.



2. -    to break the skin barrier in a girls vagina and cause her to bleed,    
    using either the penis or the fingers
    He fingered me so hard that I blead from my vagina.


3. -    To take someone's virginity. usually used in reference to breaking 
    the hymen surrounding a virgin female's vagina, 
    but also used in reference to gay sex and the first penetration of the 
    anus. Term usually not used for female anal sex.
    -I'm gonna pop the cherry on that gal!
    -Dude, that's a guy.
    -Same difference, as long as i pop something!

4. -    to break the hymin during sexual intercorse
    I fucked the shit out of this virgan last night and she screemed so hard 
    so woke the dead

5. -     to cause a girl to lose her virginity
      "I had sex wit dis virgin last night man i popped her cherry so hard!!!"


----------

